# ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

*ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme*
+ Panflow 120mm Ultra High speed

Product URL => *www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_ultra120_extreme.htm

Bought from => *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html

Got the Product today morning, wasted half the day behind it testing....

1st look, Packaging was good, made to suntained the Indian Post office rough handling...

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/7269/mainoq3.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/1056/heatsinkbf3.jpg

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/5117/cabbirg4.jpg

*Installation*

Installing the Heat Sink on Motherboard was pretty straight forward and quite easy !!! but the a pipe of the heat sink is touching the motherboard birdge cooler heat sink !!! 

If u can see in the image (Sorry Digi Cam not available now so only option now is 1.3MP Mobile CAM) the Pipe is touching the heat sink of bridge cooler !!!



*img530.imageshack.us/img530/3189/heatpipeoy8.jpg

But had tough time with few other things, Like I find it hard and confusing on Installing those 2 slim (Damn slim) rubber bands which are there fore anti vibration !!!

I also attaching the Fan with heat sink wasnt easy too... as u have to manage to attach the fan with simple 2 metal string !! so srew or such set up..... !!!

I had trouble fitting the mobo in to the cabbi also, as wight is a foctor so hard to handle the Mobo, freely as one can do with Intel Stock cooler installed !!!

Over all installation, I would give *2/5* ... not quite satisfied... but as u no, its a pro level product, one is expected to take that challange... !!!

*Noise*

though It says ultra High speed fan, but not that noisy at all !!!

*Performance*

So here comes the Main reason !!!

*Hardware*

E6600
P5N-E SLi
2 GB DDR-II 667MHz Transcend (I have 4 but as OCing high so removed 2, If incase)
XFX 6200 LE
2 x 250 GB SATA-II
80 GB SATA-I
80 GB PATA
DVD RW
DVD ROM
Floppy Drive
ColorSit 450 Watts

*Software*

Windows XP Pro SP2 uptodate



			
				Set 1 said:
			
		

> CoreTemp
> CPU-Z
> PC Wizered
> ASUS Probe





			
				Set 2 said:
			
		

> Pi Calculator
> 2 Processes, 1 on each core





			
				Set 3 said:
			
		

> AutoGK
> Nero Recode
> NFS Most Wanted



How did I run Basic Tests ??

Set 1 for Temp and other settinsg monitoring...
Set 2 for Stability test on OC !!
Set 3 for Multi Tasking

Start with Stock (FSB @ 1066 / Rest Auto)

OC (FSB @ 1175 ... Procy @ 2.64 ... RAM @ 667 .. vcore @ 1.28 .. Rest @ Auto)

the Temps are 39c idle, on load 41/42c... System is running fine, All tests pass...

OC (FSB @ 1250 ... Procy @ 2.89 ... RAM @ 667 .. vcore @ 1.28 .. Rest @ Auto)

the Temps are 39c idle, on load 42/43c... System is running fine, All tests passed with ease...

OC (FSB @ 1500 ... Procy @ 3.4 ... RAM @ 750 .. vcore @ 1.32 .. Rest @ Auto)

OS booted up but failed the Pi Test, Hardware error, system halted !!! 1st i was tring with vcore 1.3, increased to 1.32 still same, so, Removed 2GB RAM, removed One 250GB and 80 GB SATA1 HDD.... still the same, but this time Pi is going to half way, then System becomes Non responsive...

So went little Back to this, with, 2 GB DDR-II and one 250GB with one 80GB HDD

OC (FSB @ 1450 ... Procy @ 3.29 ... RAM @ 667 .. vcore @ 1.32 .. Rest @ Auto .. Removed Hardware)

the Temps are 39c/40c idle, on load 44/45c... System is running fine, All tests passed with ease...

Idle

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/48/pc1xb6.jpg

Load with Pi Test

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/1626/pcxy3.jpg

*Conclution*

My hardware Didnt allow me to go higher than 3.29 GHz, there can be few reasons, but I suspect most obbious is the SMPS of 450 Watts !!! but also can be few more, like RAMs, or simply P5N-E SLi cant go beyond FSB 1500 ?? So wasnt able to give my proper thought in it, as now Running at 3.2GHz...

*Will I recomend this to any one ??*

Well to say this i need to compare few things on hand, which I cant, I only have Intel Stock Cooler and this one... as u can see either my Temp readings are wrong or Cooler at till 3.2 GHz keeps the temp same compare to the Stock Speed of 2.4 GHz, unless I can take it to a point where I cant go further because of heating issue, till then hard to comment...

But certainly if those Temp readings are right, in any case till 3.2 GHz i reached with my hardware, temps readding are same !!! 

*Any performace boost while overclocking ??*

At multi Tasking no... with Stock 2.4 GHz AutoGK used to encode 4.1 GB VOB to 700MB xvid at around 45 to 55 mins, while I am running Nero to Recode one DVD to 1 CD, and playing NFS... result is more or less same even at 3.2GHz !!!!

Only noticible Diffrence is with Pi calculation (2M) between Stock 2.4GHz to OC 3.2 GHz !!!

Right now Little short in cash, so have to wait a little for that PSU !!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 19, 2007)

Yup, the PSU is holding you back. I would suggest that you keep the RAM at its default values and just o'c your CPU. Get the max stable o'clock then do the same with your memory. When you reach the max for memory try to tighten the timings. 
Basically just try to balance the whole overclock.
But good review..........installation of these cooler does takes some effort. 
BTW, the package did include some thermal paste?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

> BTW, the package did include some thermal paste?



yeah, to my surpise the ThermalRight package inlcuded a lot of Thermal Pasting i just used 20 may be 25 % of it on CPU and on the back of the cooler, but still 80 % left 

anyway, I didnt ordered the Thermal Paste  it came by its own 



> But good review..........



Thnx for the comment !!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 19, 2007)

^^great review Saurav


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Really Great Review yaar ... great effort.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 19, 2007)

That's a really great review from a user prespective..hope we some more form others also...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

thnx for the comments !!! john_the_ultimate got another solid Cooler , lets hope we get another review of that from him too 

By the way, 600 or 650 Watts PSU in Kolkata.... Give me some idea !!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 19, 2007)

A word about the position of the fan...It should be on the other side of the cooler, i.e. it should blow air across the cooler fins and out the back of the cabinet...The push configuration is more effective than the pull configuration.
Good review though, and yeah even I was impressed with the amount of thermal paste TR included in the package.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 19, 2007)

Saurav you can get Coolermaster eXtreme Power 600W for around 3-3.2K (don't know the current price). And yes put the fan on the other side as Hells_Fury has suggested. Also install the rear exhaust fan, will help in cooling. 
As for my review, first let me do some more test, haven't got enough time. Will post later.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> A word about the position of the fan...It should be on the other side of the cooler, i.e. it should blow air across the cooler fins and out the back of the cabinet...A word about the position of the fan...It should be on the other side of the cooler, i.e. it should blow air across the cooler fins and out the back of the cabinet...



Take a Look at this pic....

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/52/80053573mq4.jpg

As u see there is a 240v 120mm FAN right on top of the other side pulling Air Out !!! Wont that be enough ??



> Good review though



Thanks !!! 

Now put some light on 600 Watts or 650 Watts PSU, affordable PSU, those 7k PSU are really not affordable for me


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 19, 2007)

It would be better to use the side panel fan as intake and to install a rear exhaust fan. That would setup better airflow in your cabinet. An additional front intake fan would be ideal...

Regarding the PSU's, sorry cant help you. I dont really know much about them.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

> Saurav you can get Coolermaster eXtreme Power 600W for around 3-3.2K (don't know the current price).



OK challo got some advice !!! will look for that in Local Kolkata Market when having some cash in hand !!



> Regarding the PSU's, sorry cant help you. I dont really know much about them.



No problem... thanx for the input regarding air flow though !!!

Tell me guyss, these 120mm fans doesnt cost that much... in some review Sites, they show putting 2 fans on both side of the Heat Sink !!!

??? how about that ??


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> OK challo got some advice !!! will look for that in Local Kolkata Market when having some cash in hand !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
there s stock of Coolermaster 600 Watt in Kolkata.
check out Velocity Computers.Mobile-9331858297.
bt the price will be a bit more than 3.2K


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

^^

thanks ... will check that out !!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Tell me guyss, these 120mm fans doesnt cost that much... in some review Sites, they show putting 2 fans on both side of the Heat Sink !!!
> 
> ??? how about that ??


Doesnt really help that much. You can do it if you really want to but you wont find too much difference in temps. Also, mounting brackets and rubber strips are provided only for a single fan. You will have to find some other means to attach the second fan (Ive seen review articles using rubber bands  )


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

OK... Cooler Master 600 Wattrs Model is therefor Rs. 3500 !!! Let me arrange some money to get one !!!



> You will have to find some other means to attach the second fan (Ive seen review articles using rubber bands



even I found Attaching the Default Fan a headahe  so till now I would stay away from thinking of 2nd fan...

but is there any way to get Those Metal Strings and Rubber Strips came with the box at local market ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Review buddy.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> but is there any way to get Those Metal Strings and Rubber Strips came with the box at local market ??


 Dont think so...But I think I saw the fan clamps selling separately at sidewinder. Not too sure about that.

Edit - Here you go: *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thflfanwiclf.html


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 21, 2007)

Saurav, just install a rear fan that would act as the second fan throwing the hot air out of the cabby. But do move the persent fan to the other side of the cooler. Try this method if not satisfied, you can aslways get the extra clips from the link Hells_Fury had given.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

> Saurav, just install a rear fan that would act as the second fan throwing the hot air out of the cabby. But do move the persent fan to the other side of the cooler.



Will open the cabbi for Changes once I get the new SMPS... 

there is a problem... See from the pict, TR Ulta left very little room between it self a the present SMPS... I am afraid may be the Cooler Master 600 Watts wont fit in along side of the TR Ultra 



			
				Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Dont think so...But I think I saw the fan clamps selling separately at sidewinder. Not too sure about that.
> 
> Edit - Here you go: *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thflfanwiclf.html



Shiping charges are really high  but thank you for the URL... atleast will be handy when needed 

@Vishal

Thanks for the comment !!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 21, 2007)

What about the noise?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

> What about the noise?



My home is Situated right on the main road, also I already have one 120mm 240v External Noisy Cabii fau running so i dont feel any thing at day time, but at Middle of the night, turning the room Ceiling FAN and the CAbi Ext 120mm 240v fan off, then only i can hear its sound !!!

Tell u what , in our cafe we have couple of Celeron D 2.4 GHz Procy (LGA 775), I feel their Stock coolers are loader than my ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes those panaflo fans are really silent. BTW, what's the rpm? And don't worry about space the coolermaster will fit fine. Only concern seem that the fans would touch the memory modules.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy cosmos so finally u got the cooler...Bengali Lingo:Ekhon Saurav thanda...haha 

Ok I had a query...the fan mounted on the side of the chassis (wall) facing the cpu cooler does that pull in air or does it pull out air of the chassis...seems like I'm confused


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2007)

Its pushing the Air in to the heat sink, but as per suggestion next time when I open the cabi for SMPS change I would put it in other side of the heat sink


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on the TR120E. Mount the fan on the other side. NV 650i SLI allows Unlinked mode, make full use of it 

Not sure but i heard that boards Vdroops like anything so bump Vcore to get stability. Also 3.2 is peanuts for that cooler and the CPU too.

I am just praying you dont have one of those doomed E6600 

Best Of luck man !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> I am just praying you dont have one of those doomed E6600



Well me to thing that is one possiblity, how ever, untill i get the 600 watts SMPS its hard to say !!!

as over 3.2 GHz with that unstable OC, system boots, but fails the load test, what does that symtom suggest ??

@darklord,

Need some advice,...

As I was going through Johns OC settings, one thing I noticed that at higher value to E4300 he needed to bump up the RAM Voltage !!!

So, this is what I did, I riped up 2 GB RAM, and 80 and 250 HDD, (SMPS Cant take the load)

FSB @ 1500 , vcore to 1.34 , RAM Voltage 2.083 (from default auto and one stepup from 2.013) RAM FSB @ 667 (Default)....

now run the Pi Test, yet to do the extensive ripping and Multi Tasking tests !!!

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/1223/untitledvx0.jpg

But before that, Tell me guys, with Transcend Jet RAM 667 MHz, what could be my safe voltage limit ??


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry but what exactly is your question for me ? 

If you are asking about default VDIMM then its 1.8V as per JEDEC standards, For value RAM, its ok to bump upto 2.1V not more than that.What chips are there on the RAM module also matters in determining VDIMM and so does what PCB is used. normally RAM makers use 6 layer PCB but some High Performance RAM makers use 8 layer PCB in their Premium Kits which can handle High voltage much better


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2007)

For 3.4 GHz or above what should I set the vCore ?? more 1.36 seems OK ?? or Should I push it up to 1.4v ??

???

As at 1.34 vCore passed the pi test but good restarted on multi tasking test with Blue Screen Hardware failor error 

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/8004/untitlednz7.jpg

And Boy the Cooler is certainly doing its job, as at 3.4 GHz on load at Pi Test 47c max on both core !!!


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> For 3.4 GHz or above what should I set the vCore ?? more 1.36 seems OK ?? or Should I push it up to 1.4v ??
> 
> ???
> 
> ...



Push some more volts man. You dont have a X6800 for sure which is a cherry picked core which will do insane clocks at low voltage 
dont worry, push some juice into it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2007)

> dont worry, push some juice into it



Thanks for the input, but please talk some numbers  what vcore u would suggest ?? 1.42 ?? 1.45 ??

as u see Temp reading are under or on 50c on load  !!

Ok.. I pressed vcore up to 1.45... Pi Test Passed at 3.54 GHz FSB at 1575, RAM voltage at 2.18 FSB at 700 MHz

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/417/untitledyd1.jpg

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5091/untitled1eg1.jpg

How ever yet to check the stability, now i will start the Ripping and play some NFS  due to OC testing I am playing a lot of NFS. now days those cop cars are having hard time to catch me


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input, but please talk some numbers  what vcore u would suggest ?? 1.42 ?? 1.45 ??
> 
> as u see Temp reading are under or on 50c on load  !!
> 
> ...



You have to keep trying re.There is no specific value for Vcore, each chip behaves differently.Bump a bit, stress test it and so on 
Cops having hard time to catch you just cos you OC'ed the chip ?? :ROFL:


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 22, 2007)

Saurav bhai as you overclock your car, the cops cars will also get overclocked


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2007)

> Saurav bhai as you overclock your car, the cops cars will also get overclocked



yeah, Latelly, but figure that out too, Now those Damn SUVs and coming hiting from the front  and those smaller Cop cars are raming from the bac end all at once  

Anyway, on topic,

At 3.5 GHz stable vCore Seems to be 1.5000 v, now with orthos 10min test, Temp is stady 60 to 62c !!!

So I guess, that 3.5 GHz is the limit for me (FSB 1575 vcore 1.500, RAM 700 MHz with 2.018 volt)...



I guess you were right, 



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> I am just praying you dont have one of those doomed E6600



I guess, I may have one of those doomed E6600  .... but is a 50% OC can be called Bad ??


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Chip is good,not great but good. 1.5V in BIOS or after Vdroop ? 
Anyways i am sure your chip will hit 3.8 with the right voltage but then Air Cooling wont cut it.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 23, 2007)

What's the actual Vcore? And 50% is good, have seen people hit this spot with lower voltage but as said every chip is not same. 
Temps also depend on ambient temps, so maybe in winter you can go higher 
Also run orthos for a longer period.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2007)

This should give a good idea about things 

Tell, Should I take bit farther  as I am afraid to cross that 62c range 

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/4076/untitledfv7.jpg


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> This should give a good idea about things
> 
> Tell, Should I take bit farther  as I am afraid to cross that 62c range
> 
> *img502.imageshack.us/img502/4076/untitledfv7.jpg



Ouch ! the temps look a bit High !
I guess you shud go easy on the chip. No point clocking higher,cos it will but temps are really high and can prove disastrous.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2007)

So ??

Are you suggeesting that I should Go down a bit ?? as Idle temps are just 40c !!! even While AutoGK + Nero Recode + NFS MW its around 55c, only this strees testing apps push it up to that limit !!!


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> So ??
> 
> Are you suggeesting that I should Go down a bit ?? as Idle temps are just 40c !!! even While AutoGK + Nero Recode + NFS MW its around 55c, only this strees testing apps push it up to that limit !!!



Load temps shud not exceed 60C.Anything under that is fine


----------

